# Autosleeper Willersley



## Telbell

Just heard from a very reliable source that they are closing down in March & not taking any further orders


----------



## Zebedee

That is not good news Tel.

Hope your reliable source isn't (reliable, that is!) 8O 

I'll see if I can find out tomorrow

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Not good at all Dave. When my sourcxe spoke to me the word "definitely" was used :roll:


----------



## peejay

Can you elaborate Tel?

Do you mean closing down for good or just closing for a few months due to a low order book?

Pete


----------



## richardjames

There's no mention on their website!!!


----------



## Zebedee

All I can add, and it isn't much, is that I understand they have had problems with one of their suppliers.

I don't know which one, or how serious it was (apparently still is 8O ) but if it is true it would explain why they can't take any more oders.

Hopefully it will prove to be a temporary problem, but (with the greatest respect to Telbell's mole) until we have something more concrete to go on, I suggest we just wait for an announcement.

Uninformed speculation can only do harm - look at the mess the country is in just now!!

Dave


----------



## Telbell

"Uninformed Speculation" ?

Well.perhaps -but my informant was proven right on this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-55255-willersley.html

Pete- I asked the same question and was told "for good"


----------



## Zebedee

Not an accusation Tel - more a premonition. 8O 

Dave


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi Simon (AutosleeperAAA) 
I see you are online will you post a reply.
Thanks Chris


----------



## nukeadmin

who is this "friend" of yours Telbell ?
I just want to say that in the current economic climate it is always unwise to state any worrying news like this unless you yourself know it to be a fact, i.e. no third hand knowledge / chinese whispers / grapevine scenario as it can be very damaging to a company and its order books if word spreads that a company is in trouble and going under if it isn't in fact.

Just fyi another dealer contacted me a few weeks back very angry that MHF had a story about them going under, I tried to placate them on the phone and ask for more details, but the dealer in question didn't have any direct information but instead a customer had told them about it.

It turns out it wasn't a story on MHF but actually another forum but the dealer was most unimpressed as the story was untrue and he intended to pursue and sue the poster who initiated the story


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi Whilst I agree with the comments above, why haven't Autosleeper replied to the original posting.
Simon (AutosleeperAAA) has been on and off the forum a number of times this morning so must have seen the posting.
He has also not responded to my PM from yesterday. This seems odd to me and very worrying.
Chris


----------



## cabby

Maybe they are being bought out by Swift as well. :lol: :lol: 
please take note that is not to be taken as serious, just an out of the box idea.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi Whilst I agree with the comments above, why haven't Autosleeper replied to the original posting.
> Simon (AutosleeperAAA) has been on and off the forum a number of times this morning so must have seen the posting.
> He has also not responded to my PM from yesterday. *This seems odd to me and very worrying*.
> Chris


Not necessarily Chris. 

I can only speculate of course 8O 8O 8O but who knows if he has been sworn to silence until Bill Gates has signed the contract, or is negotiating with a Russian oil millionaire and haggling about his percentage!!!

(*I jest of course*, although it is not at all funny - but we have no idea of the circumstances, or the constraints placed on any individual within the company.)

In his position I'd keep very quiet until the official announcement has been made, and probably afterwards as well. 8O 8O

Nuke is dead right!!!!

Dave


----------



## richardjames

I have just spoken to Simon and he is putting together a response regarding the current situation with Autosleepers in order to alay any fears for the future
He is more than happy to talk to people


----------



## Zebedee

Well done Richard.  

Very sensible - ask someone who really knows the score. :wink: 

I was about to phone and see if I could do exactly that, so I'll leave it now as they are probably already being pestered to death by worried customers!!! 8O 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA

*Auto-Sleepers*

Official Press Statement 3rd February 2009

Auto-Sleepers Group Ltd

Due to the significant reduction in output of their European chassis suppliers, Cotswold-based motorhome manufacturers, Auto-Sleepers Group Ltd are considering a temporary scale back in production. However, the factory will continue to operate, albeit on a much-reduced scale.

Auto-Sleepers' policy of openness and clarity means that the workforce are being regularly updated and talks are on-going with the factory's Works Council, who represent the employees. 
Seen as a short-term setback, Auto-Sleepers have been steadily increasing their sales market share of late, culminating in almost 30% of sales in the UK for December 2008. Their marketing strategy remains strong, with bold active and brand advertising and they are preparing for the National Boat, Caravan & Outdoor Show at the NEC later this month, with a mixture of new, exciting models as well as a good representation of their core model mix.

Auto-Sleepers' nationwide dealer network has also shown continued allegiance to the company and group Chief Executive, Geoff Scott says, "I can assure everyone that we have not ceased taking orders. In fact, our already strong orderbook continues to grow daily. We are more than confident of 'riding' the current global economic crisis".
Renowned for their high quality and bespoke build ethics, Auto-Sleepers Ltd was established in 1961 and is the country's most well-respected motorhome brand.

<Ends>


----------



## richardjames

Well done Auto - Sleepers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Yes indeed Richard! _(Phew, that's a relief!)_

*Simon *- Thanks for the reassurance to all our members.

It's good to get it direct from those who really know, and this should stop the damaging speculation before it gets going.

Good news indeed, as I shall want another Autosleeper in a year or two's time.

Dave


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Thanks Simon for posting the reply.
It is very reassuring and should put a stop to the unhelpful speculation.

I send everyone at Autosleeper my best wishes. These must be very worrying times for the workforce and their families.

I am looking forward to collecting our new MH which I understand is now ready at Willersey awaiting delivery to the dealer.

Chris


----------



## 111728

30% in December, LOL! nothing is sold or registered in any significant numbers. That does not state much. maybe 10 units at best?

However, thanks for the posting.


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Auto-Sleepers*



Auto-SleeperAAA said:


> Due to the significant reduction in output of their European chassis suppliers,


So the combined output of Fiat, Peugeot, VW and Ford ( the makes shown on the Auto Sleeper web site ) is insufficient to keep Auto-Sleeper in full production.

I really can't get my head round that statement.


----------



## emmbeedee

Well, I for one would have liked to have bought an Autosleeper, & we did send for their brochure & had a look at them. Trouble was, anything we were interested in comes on a Peugeot or Fiat chassis, & given the current problems there's no way I'd buy anything made on a SEVEL chassis.
:!: 
Maybe they should be looking to change suppliers for their base vehicles?
:?: :?:


----------



## Zebedee

emmbeedee said:


> Trouble was, anything we were interested in comes on a Peugeot or Fiat chassis, & given the current problems there's no way I'd buy anything made on a SEVEL chassis.
> :!:
> Maybe they should be looking to change suppliers for their base vehicles?
> :?: :?:


Didn't I hear that all Peugeot chassis made after January 2009 will have the new gearbox and flywheel?

That will make an excellent base vehicle even better!

Only my opinion of course.

Dave


----------

